

Coinbase publishes your name and email publicly - nadaviv
https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=site:https://coinbase.com/checkouts/

======
bcl
Same comment as I made on the other thread. These are not your email
addresses. These are buy it now / donation pages. If you haven't created one
of these you aren't effected.

------
rubyrescue
...if you create a page that is designed to be public.

------
nadaviv
Originally found on
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1bq2p8/coinbase_pub...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1bq2p8/coinbase_publishes_your_name_and_email_publicly/)

------
sangupta
This is really bad... writing a harvester to go over all these links and
fetching your name, email and phone number is super easy.

In my opinion CoinBase should immediately disable the end-point.

------
klrr
Holy shit, they have to take it down immediately.

------
ommunist
Guys will suffer from highly targeted spam.

